

VC Financial Performance Requirements - markpeterdavis
http://getventure.typepad.com/markpeterdavis/2007/11/vc-financial-pe.html
A reader recently asked, "What revenue and EBITDA is required to receive investment?  The answer to this question (as with many others) is, "it depends"...
======
queensnake
'k, 8/10; I'm pretty pleased. I guessed 3 times, got only one 'guess' right.
This is better than the usual quiz; there's an old C++ quiz (from ReviewNet)
of 1998 or so vintage floating around, used by a recruiting co I dealt with
recently, and it sucked //ass//, it has at least one completely wrong answer,
and many that are arguable, or which deem correct, the ossified taste of
amateurs vintage 1997/98 (sorry for the misplaced rant).

